# AQHA Bloodlines Question



## chadthom (Jun 2, 2009)

I just bought a horse and this is his pedigree. I really think it looks good. I would like some outsider opinions.

Six Oh Doc Quarter Horse


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

I really, really like him..Definitely cutting and cow horse bloodlines, which are my absolute favorite. I have a Doc Bar gelding and he's awesome, very versatile, athletic, and great all around guy..He has a lot of very good names behind him and has the set up to be an awesome little guy..Any pictures?? 

I'm not on my computer right now but when I get to it I can get you a TON of information about this horse and his pedigree.


----------



## raywonk (Jan 9, 2011)

Two major stallions up close not bad at all.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Alright here goes..

*Blue Boy Doc* - NCHA money earner ($405.93) and producer of NCHA & NRHA winners. WC producer of 3XWC Apache Blue Boy 2003 Am heeling horse. Apache Blue Boy is the 2008 World Champion Amateur Heading HorseAll around ranch horses and show horses. Blue Boy Doc is Canadas only son of Docs Prescription a leading sire of WC cutting and pleasure horses.

*Dry Doc- * * Stallion Show Record NCHA FUTURITY CHAMPION 71 * NCHA Earnings: $85,149 * NCHA HALL OF FAME * AQHA Reserve W.CH. CUTTING Superior Performance, CUTTING * Stallion Sire Record World Champion Sire, NCHA NCHA Get Money-earners Working Cow Horse Get Money-earners * Leading Sire List Equistat Leading Performance List: #13 - * Leading CUTTING Sire - * Lifetime GET Earnings $3,815,501 Owner: M L Chartier, Fair Haven, MI. HERDA Carrier.

*Docs Prescription* - AQHA CHAMPION: NRHA money-earner, NCHA money-earner, Halter Point Earner, ROM Performance. OFFSPRING: World Champion Offspring, 
Reserve World Champion Offspring, Superior Performance Offspring, ROM Halter Offspring, ROM Performance Offspring, NRHA Money-earners, NCHA Money-earners, 
NSBA Money-earners, NRCHA Money-earners. Sire of Blue Boy Doc World Champion Sire and Shy Presription full brother to Docs Hotrodder, Docs Lynx , Docs Cupcake 

*Doc Bar* - SI-75, 4-0-0-1, $95. H-36, P-0 
leading sire of AQHA Champions, NCHA Champions, and Arena ROMs. Offspring earned $1,178,484 in cutting. SIRE OF: Wrld Ch 9, Resrve Wrld Ch 4, Top Ten World Show Offspring, Superior Halter. AQHA Hall of Fame 75%fnd. Doc Bar was foaled in 1956,[1] and his sire was Lightning Bar, a son of Three Bars (TB). His dam was Dandy Doll, a daughter of Texas Dandy. Dandy Doll's dam was a descendant of Joe Reed P-3.[2]
Among Doc Bar's famous offspring are Doc O'Lena, Doc's Oak, Dry Doc, Doc's Marmoset, Doc's Dandy Doll, Doc's Haida, Doc's Starlight, Handle Bar Doc, Doc's Prescription, and Doc's Play Mate.[3] Among his grandget are Smart Little Lena, Lenas Peppy, Royal Mahogany, and Lynx Melody.[1]
Doc Bar died on July 20, 1992,[1] and was buried on the Jensen/Ward Doc Bar Ranch in Paicines, California.[4]
Doc Bar was inducted into the American Quarter Horse Association's (or AQHA) AQHA Hall of Fame.[5] In 2007 Western Horseman magazine chose Doc as number two on their list of top ten ranch horse bloodlines.[6]

*Lightning Bar* - AQHA H-18/R-26 AQHA CHAMPION ROM Arena Race SI-95(AAA)(SP)(R-26.0)/ (FLS), 10-4-3-1, $1,491. AQHA Hall of Fame 2008 DECEASED: 1960 
Breeder/Owner: Art Pollard, Tucson, AZ. 25% NFQHA A Leading Sire & Maternal Grandsire of Race ROM A Leading Sire Money Earners Sire of 77 ROM Race 
SUPREME CH.OFFSPRING: Lightning Rey. AQHA CH.OFFSPRING: Cactus Comet, Crash Bang, Lightning Rey, Pana Bar, Relampago Bar, Doc Bar. 
SUPR.HLT.OFFSPRING: Crash Bang, Lightnin Bar Jr, Lightning Rey, Pana Bar.

*Poco Tivio* - has won $11,188.39 in NCHA Top Ten World Show AQHA Champion NCHA money-earner Halter Point Earner ROM Performance Awards: COA, Bronze Stallion Offspring: Superior Performance Offspring AQHA Champion Offspring ROM Performance Offspring NCHA Money-earners Halter Point Earner.

*Texas Dandy *- SI-75, 14-3-1-1, $61. Race ROM. AQHA Hall Of Fame. Breeder: R. C. Tatum, Junction, TX. Owner: W. A. Northington, Egypt, TX. Sired 14 AAA runners, 35 Race ROM, 3 AQHA Champions, 2 Superior Halter, 7 Arena ROM, 
39 ROM prod daughters. A Leading Maternal Grandsire of ROM Race Qualifiers.

*Jameen Tivio* - H-13, P-0 
AQHA CHAMP PRODUCER, Produced: 1 AQHA Champion, 1 Superior Halter, 2 ROM Arena Offspring, NCHA Derby Champion, Equistat Top Ten Leading Cutting Sire list, AQHA ROM, NRHA $$ earners, and Equistat ALL TIME leading cutting sire.

*Poco Bueno* - Breeder: Jess Hankins, Rocksprings, TX. Owner: E. P. Waggoner, Ft. Worth, TX. 100% Foundation H-37.0/P-8.0 AQHA Champion/ROM Arena/Hall of Fame Sire of AQHA Chs/ROM Arena/Pro.Dghts/etc. HERDA Carrier 
He was grand champion stallion at Denvers National Western Stock Show, the Southwestern Exposition and Fat Stock Show in Fort Worth, State Fair of Texas in Dallas and the American Royal Livestock Show in Kansas City. As a 4-year-old, in 1948, Poco Bueno started his performance career as a cutting horse, and his amazing ability helped him to quickly acquire an impressive record - and a legion of fans. He was the first quarter horse to be insured for $100,000.00. Poco Bueno died November 28, 1969 and Mr. Waggoner left specific instructions in his will that Poco Bueno was to be buried in a standing position in a grave across from the ranch entrance on Hwy. 283. 
More info can be found at Waggoners Poco Bueno Info

*Gay Jay* - 100%NFQHA 
DAM OF: Freckles Playboy. ACHIEVEMENTS: NCHA$ $1,090.00 
World & Reserve World Champion Offspring, Superior Performance Offspring, NRHA Money-earners, NCHA Money-earners & Performance Point earners.

*Freckles Playboy* - World Champion(1977) Top Ten World Show(1978)NRHA money-earner($39) NCHA money-earner($59,976) ROM Performance(1978)78.5%NFQHA
2083 Foals-1114 Perf.Freckles Playboy is currently #2 producing NCHA Sire
He has produced $27,169,419.00 in NCHA.Put down in 2003 at the age of 30 following kidney failure

*King *- Breeder: Burney James, Encinal, TX. 
Owner: Jess Hankins, Rocksprings, TX. 
100%fnd AQHA Hall of Fame Died 1958 
A L.M. Gdsire ROM Race, A Leading sire/Maternal G.Sire AQHA CHs. & ROM Arena 
Sire Of 2 AQHA HofF: Poco Bueno & Royal King 658 foals, 218 performers from 23 crops. 35 race starters, 17 winners, 44 wins, 12 ROM/183 show performers, 104 hlt.pt. (1,088 pts); 107 perf.pt.-earners (2,061 pts) 
147 total pt-earners with a total of 3,149 points All Divisions combined. 

*Sheilwin* - Breeder: W T Waggoner, Vernon, TX 
Owner: E P Waggoner, Ft Worth, TX 100% NFQHA 
Dam of NCHA Hall of Fame and 2 Cowhorse Hall of Fame, 5 NCHA money earners w/LTE $113,873.76, 3 AQHA Champions, and 5 Arena ROM incl 2 Honor Roll Chs, 2 Superior Halter, and 1 Superior Cutting earning 285 Halter Pts and 794 Perf pts.
________________________________________________________
Over all he has a very, very nice set up and has the potential to be a great little horse is he has the right mind set and nice conformation.. Any pictures of him?? You may want to have him tested for HERDA just to be safe, there are a few horses in the his pedigree that are carriers..If he is just a carrier and only has one copy of the gene it shouldn't affect him. If he is diagnosed with two copies of the gene and starts to have problems with it he will most likely have to be PTS, there isn't a cure for HERDA and it isn't something to skirt around..It can also hide in younger horses and won't surface until you start the horse under saddle...Just being cautious about it and have him checked..Over all I really like him and if his test comes back clear, he has a nice mindset, and conformation.. I'd buy him.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm with Drum. There's a handful of horses there that I really like. My grandfather had a daughter of Doc's Prescription when I was a kid, she was a great mare. Athletic as all get out and fantastic mind.


----------



## chadthom (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks for all the info. It was the pedigree that caught my eye to begin with, even before I say the pictures of him. If you google "Six Oh Doc", that's him. I don't have any great pictures of him right now because of his winter hair. 

I did get him tested for HERDA before I bought him and he's N/N.

He isn't started yet because I don't have the time to train more than one horse at once because of my job. I have a 4 yr old that has about 30 rides on him, and after I go to a few brandings this spring, I'll sell him. Then I can start 'Willy'. 

Thanks again for all the info. If you happen to look at the pictures of him, I'd like to know what you think.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

You're welcome!! lol Is he for sale?..Kidding..I have too many as it is. I really, really like him. His bloodlines are great and he is put together well..His back may be a touch long, he has a big head, and a bit butt high.. but over all conformation is pretty hard to judge in such a young horse. He won't stop growing until 6 or so and until then he'll have all sorts of ugly phases and growth spurts..Over all he's a nice little guy and should do well performance wise if his mind is up for it.


----------



## chadthom (Jun 2, 2009)

His head looks big in the pictures on the web site, but it's not really that big. It's actually a pretty head.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

he is very nice!!! CONGRATS


----------



## Janni9 (Feb 20, 2012)

*Im with everyone he has a great pedigree. Goodlooking. Has some of the lines my horse has. Congrats. *


----------



## chadthom (Jun 2, 2009)

Here's another one of my horses. What does everyone think of these bloodlines? I would like to here positive and negative comments.
Easter Embezzler Quarter Horse


----------



## Janni9 (Feb 20, 2012)

*My horse has Poco Bueno, lots of Three Bars, King. Your horse also has Sugar Bars, that is a line my horse also has. My horse also has DASH FOR CASH. A great attitude and disposition, smart.*


----------



## Janni9 (Feb 20, 2012)

*He has some good lines too. When I saw the Easter part of his name I thot he was Easter King son of King. He also has Hollywood Jac sisre of Hollywood Dun It. So you have good lined horse, what color is he?*


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Decent looking colt! I hate to critique youngsters, there's just so much that is subject to change. From what I can see right now, I'd put him in my pasture. What are your plans for him? 

The second horse, some good lines there but farther back than what I'd like to see.


----------



## Janni9 (Feb 20, 2012)

*Hey Chad, he has excellent lines.*


----------



## chadthom (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks for all the comments. Good to hear. I also really liked the bloodlines of Willy.

The second horse Easter Embezzler (Steele) is a grey. I have a picture of him in my horses profile.

Over the past 3 years, I have been training and selling 1 horse per year. I usually don't buy one until the one I'm working with is sold, but when I saw Willys' lines, I decided to buy him now.

I am wanting to put another month on Steele but that won't be for another month. It's still winter up here in Canada for awhile.

As far as what I'm going to do with Willy. I'm not sure. I guess I'll see how he goes. I might keep him for a couple of years. I'd like to use him as an arena horse, but it's hard to say what I'll end up doing. After I put a couple months riding on him I'll make a decision.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

I'd. Love to see Willy excel is a hiigh performance I agree with MHF, the second horse has a few names but they are farther back than I look for when buying a horse. Willy is definitely nice, I would have had to buy him too..I'd love to see him excel at a high performance western discipline.


----------



## chadthom (Jun 2, 2009)

I really like the bloodlines in Willy, but the old foundation bloodlines are getting harder to find close up like that, so what are some of the really good popular modern cow horse bloodlines?


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

I personally like horses from Playgun,Pieper Ranch
He has a good performance record, good breeding, and his offspring perform.
I also like Light N Lena - 72 Ranch , Matthews Cutting Horses - Home of One Time Pepto <--- *ONE TIME PEPTO’S *
Reys Dual Badger - Simpkins Cutting Horses
: : : Cats Full Moon : : :

hope those arent too many links!  haha, Id loved to have Willy in my yard! he'd go great with my new lil filly!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Some of my favorite current sires, Metallic Cat, Dual Rey, Playgun, and I plan to breed one of my mares in the next couple years to Paddy's Irish Whiskey.


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Some of my favorite current sires, Metallic Cat, Dual Rey, Playgun, and I plan to breed one of my mares in the next couple years to Paddy's Irish Whiskey.


 
Paddy's Irish Whiskey is a gorgeous stud!


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

chadthom said:


> I really like the bloodlines in Willy, but the old foundation bloodlines are getting harder to find close up like that, so what are some of the really good popular modern cow horse bloodlines?


It is not hard to find those lines closer up thing is you will pay for them. My trainer has a stallion by Easter Gentalmen. I have a mare who is by Hollywood Dun It so you get HJ86 close up there too. My Zan Freckles Hickory mare is out of a G-daughter of Poco Bueno who is out of a G-D of King so you have a double bred King mare right on her papers and this mares just one off. Then add in Docs Hickory Doc Bar and Colonel Freckles up close. There are a lot of then out there but like I said they are not cheap. Also depends on who they come through also.


----------



## JohnW82 (Jul 12, 2010)

Here is my mare!! I really like her...

Aledos Crystal Rose Quarter Horse

A Couple of picture's!!


----------



## goodhrs (Dec 30, 2009)

Nice boy. Congrats


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

JohnW82 said:


> Here is my mare!! I really like her...
> 
> Aledos Crystal Rose Quarter Horse
> 
> A Couple of picture's!!


CAN I HAVE HER?! LOL Shes ggoorrggeeoouusss


----------



## HanginH (Mar 2, 2012)

JohnW82 nice looking colt always had a thing for that beautiful buckskin color. Actually bred my Pepinics Master mare to my father in laws Playgun stud and I sure hope she spits out one that is that pretty.

Here is her pedigree which are some older time cutting horses and some that may be more noticable in Canada.
Candy Cotton San Quarter Horse

This is the father in laws stud that he purchased 2 years ago that is out of Playgun.
Pg Dun Gun Quarter Horse

Any thoughts if it will be a good cross?


----------

